# Zoloft: to continue or stop?



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been taking Zoloft for IBS (mostly C) for a year and a half. After about a year I tried to taper off; I did OK with half a tablet (25 mg) daily, but cutting back to a half-tablet every other day did not seem to work. I noticed an uptick in my symptoms and resumed a daily dose. I thought I'd try it again recently and for a week or two didn't notice any difference. The last week or so has been problematic, and it could be the Zoloft. I worry about leaving the house for more than a short time because I never know what's going to happen. Will I suddenly need a bathroom while I'm out shopping? Walking the dog blocks from home? Will I need a laxative, or will things take care of themselves? Can I ever have a "normal" day when I don't worry?Am I stuck on this forever? I want to stop for two reasons: one is that I don't like the idea of being on such a powerful drug, even at a low dose, indefinitely. Secondly, I have gained weight on this drug and weigh at least 10 pounds more now, maybe 15, than I did before I got my first prescription. I"m middle-aged and perimenopausal, so it's certainly possible that the extra pounds are not all due to the drug. However, some of the gain is, I'm sure. I feel torn in any directions: if the drug truly helps me, why shouldn't I continue with it. If I cut back or stop and have frequent symptoms, what have I gained? But the prospect of long-term use and further weight gain make me want to stop. I'm going to stick with my every other day cycle for a little while longer to see if my body can adjust to that. If anyone else has tapered off this antidepressant or another one, can you share some thoughts? Is there a transition period just like there is when you start, so that if I hang in there, things might get better?


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Displaced said:


> I've been taking Zoloft for IBS (mostly C) for a year and a half. After about a year I tried to taper off; I did OK with half a tablet (25 mg) daily, but cutting back to a half-tablet every other day did not seem to work. I noticed an uptick in my symptoms and resumed a daily dose. I thought I'd try it again recently and for a week or two didn't notice any difference. The last week or so has been problematic, and it could be the Zoloft. I worry about leaving the house for more than a short time because I never know what's going to happen. Will I suddenly need a bathroom while I'm out shopping? Walking the dog blocks from home? Will I need a laxative, or will things take care of themselves? Can I ever have a "normal" day when I don't worry?Am I stuck on this forever? I want to stop for two reasons: one is that I don't like the idea of being on such a powerful drug, even at a low dose, indefinitely. Secondly, I have gained weight on this drug and weigh at least 10 pounds more now, maybe 15, than I did before I got my first prescription. I"m middle-aged and perimenopausal, so it's certainly possible that the extra pounds are not all due to the drug. However, some of the gain is, I'm sure. I feel torn in any directions: if the drug truly helps me, why shouldn't I continue with it. If I cut back or stop and have frequent symptoms, what have I gained? But the prospect of long-term use and further weight gain make me want to stop. I'm going to stick with my every other day cycle for a little while longer to see if my body can adjust to that. If anyone else has tapered off this antidepressant or another one, can you share some thoughts? Is there a transition period just like there is when you start, so that if I hang in there, things might get better?


I have been on zoloft twice in life. Both times my IBS was better, actually nonexistent, when I was on it. Both times I had to discontinue due to the sexual side effects. I could not have an orgasm unless I discontinue zoloft for two days. I am cosidering going back on it because I can't tolerate the pain anymore. At present, I am taking robinol (antispasmatic, anticholorgic) as needed. I can' t take it everyday because makes me consitpated and that is my problem IBS-C. I also gained weight on zoloft, about 7 pounds, but I at this point I can't continue this way. My advise to you is to continue on the zoloft daily.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

This is an old post but hopefully it'll help someone. Bump.I never haven taken Xanax so I don't have first hand knowledge of that tapering schedules but I do know how the general structure of many drug tapering schedules work. That drug has a half life of 24hrs so if you're going from half dosage every day (blood levels never dropping below 50%), to that same amount every other day your blood levels are falling way below 50%, probably as far as 12% (it's exponential decay). So you're giving yourself a roller coaster ride....UP-down-UP-down... Try maybe cutting the dosage by 1/4-1/2 but still take it every day. Hope that helps. Lots of Love.


----------

